# Feeding my Mottles !



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I took a few shots of my Mottles feeding this mourning !


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very beautiful birds!


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank You !


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

They are very pretty. 

I'm always envious to see several pigeons eating together without fighting. I wonder if it'll work with the feral flock I'm feeding if I used a feeder like that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute faces on those birds.

Friend John--You are usually looking at still pictures. If you were watching a video you would probably see a few skirmishes. It's their nature. Also depends on the breed too. Ferals like to rumble.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Show Bronze Tipplers are pretty mild compared to some other breeds of pigeons. They do fight though ,in this picture shows two hens just about to fight .


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a problem posting the picture.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Males are usually worse than females for the most part.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Very beautiful birds, copper!

John, have you ever watched a movie played by Bud Spencer and Terence Hill? Well, sometimes pigeons make me think about those fights and rumbles 😂!


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank You !


----------

